# Great start to the season!



## chuck71 (Dec 15, 2006)

I took my son out this AM and we get setup in the same area where he killed his bird last year. We got setup plenty early and sat, sat, and sat some more. We weren't hearing any gobbles, and I was starting to get worried. Finally we heard some gobbles far away on the other side of the fence. They were getting closer but the wern't coming our way so we made a move on them. A flock of crows kept them gobbling and we ended up moving to more times to get in front of where they were heading. We got tucked in ready to go and I let out a couple soft yelps and they answered back pretty close. I did it one more time and they were very close! A couple seconds later I see the red head poking out from the brush. I wanted to let him keep coming and see how close we could get him, but he know something was up so I told my son to take him. He made a great shot on his first long beard and put him straight down. There ended up being another long beard with him just out of sight. We celebrated, snapped a couple pics, and headed out. There were more birds gobbling before we were out of the woods. Can't wait until Monday!

14#, just over 8" beard with a nice full tail.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Congrats to you and your son!


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

congrats!..good story too!...picture says it all...look at that smile!


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats!!


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Congrats! I couldn't get the job done this morning but it's good that other kids could!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Congrats!!


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

very nice, good shoting


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Great job! Love the photo too.


----------

